# DVD falta de imagen



## aljomovar (Ago 1, 2006)

Mi DVD es un AKAI modelo 3500 el cual reproduce sonido pero no da la imagen debo de mencionar que siempre ha reproducido cd de todo tipo originales y no originales. Les agradezco sus soluciones.


----------



## l88_782 (Ago 7, 2006)

hola!!
te cuento que yo tenia un problema parecido con otro dvd, te aconsejo que lo pruebes en otro tele, y que verifiques la salida y la entra del tele si esta en PAL o NTS-M o N y fijate que la mayoría tiene un botón en el control que te apaga la imagen después te paso un nombre, y además atrás del dvd tenes varias salidas de video proba con todas. y hay otro boton en el dvd que te cambia los tipos de imagen que dice YUG o algo asi y otras cosas, ese era mi problema, la tecnología avanza muy rapido. jaja
saludos.


----------



## chrisbuster (Ago 11, 2006)

Bueno si no encontrastes la solucion con esa ayuda tambien podria ser el cable plano creo que es de 6 hilos, es que va el audio y video, tal ves se quebro el de video. a mi me paso y resulto ser eso. Suerte.


----------



## rusbel (Ago 26, 2006)

queridos  amigos   les comento que esos casos de imagen oscura se da cuando el equipo se bloquea   y existe un metodo facil   es de :

estando el equipo en modo stanby se oprime la tecla stop por 5 o 6 segundos   hasta que salga la imagen   y eso es todo    



si necesitan mas información comuniquense conmigo   soy especialista en video  y les podria colaborar mucho    e incluso maanejo planos y manuales que les seria de mucha ayuda



gracias a todos


----------

